
Visualize team email network with new MIT tool - cesifoti
https://openteam.info/
======
Anon84
Cesar Hidalgo, the team lead, is a pretty interesting guy
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C%C3%A9sar_Hidalgo](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C%C3%A9sar_Hidalgo)
and also the person behind the "Atlas of Economic Complexity"
[http://atlas.cid.harvard.edu/](http://atlas.cid.harvard.edu/) and Brazil's
"Data Viva" [http://dataviva.info/en/](http://dataviva.info/en/)

~~~
proxygeek
The guy was also involved with an earlier iteration of the tool:
[https://immersion.media.mit.edu/](https://immersion.media.mit.edu/)

In fact, i had used the tool and thought this new one looks familiar. That's
how I came to know of Hidalgo. Some pretty interesting projects he's been part
of

~~~
Anon84
Also,
[http://language.media.mit.edu/visualizations/books](http://language.media.mit.edu/visualizations/books)
(although I was directly involved with this one :)

------
dpflan
This is very cool; is there a similar tool (or map this one) to Slack?

I found this article about the concept (via different tool) applied to Slack.

> [https://www.fastcompany.com/3061976/see-whats-really-
> going-o...](https://www.fastcompany.com/3061976/see-whats-really-going-on-
> in-your-companys-slack-with-this-new-visualization-app)

~~~
lukegil
Seems like there may be a slack integration, just not thoroughly documented --
e.g.
[https://github.com/MacroConnections/openteams/blob/550b7bd43...](https://github.com/MacroConnections/openteams/blob/550b7bd436cc7a47d74c7f6d10c10879dbda2862/dev/newserver/db.py#L283)

------
punnerud
Should be a way to run this on my own server. I don't like to give full access
to all my teams e-mails/data.

~~~
obituary_latte
4th paragraph on landing page:

>If you are interested on using OpenTeams in a secure setting, please use the
opensource code to spin your own private instance of OpenTeams

------
rhcom2
I work for an architecture/design company and we've been using very similar
homebrewed software + surveys to analyze what departments need to be near each
other for college campuses.

------
juandazapata
Thanks for making me temporarily deaf. WTF.

------
plg
why

~~~
proxygeek
And to discover the key people in networks you are part of. There are always
some hubs to all networks and the tool makes an interesting visualisations if
these hubs changing over time.

------
madsohm
Autoplaying background music. Why?

~~~
mlukaszek
Ditto! It felt like I'm back in 1995, had to take the headphones off as also
the volume is pretty high.

Shall II carry on and start looking for MARQUEE in the page's source?

Edit: just googled MARQUEE. Nice trolling, Google.

~~~
jolmg
What's the troll? I just googled MARQUEE and it looks like any other search
results page.

~~~
shakedown
Search "marquee html"

~~~
jolmg
Ah! Neat Easter egg. The "About 23,300,000 results (0.34 seconds)" text is a
marquee.

